# PM9 and the mag problem



## gcam (Dec 5, 2009)

I just wanted to share with those keeping tabs that my new PM9 had the issue with mags that won't drop. They were so tight that upon hitting the release they wouldn't drop more than 1/2". I've only had it about 5 weeks and had to let the excitement of the new purchase wear off before sending it in. Aside from the mag problem, the gun shot perfectly. About 400 rounds without problem. Currently Khar has it and Ian has been taking care of support. It appears they may return it before Christmas which would be super fast service in my book. Well, I'll keep you all posted. Just thought some might want to know about this.


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

*same problem*

I've had my PM9 for a couple of months with about 600 rounds and my mags won't drop but about 1/2''. I guess I'd better contact Kahr.Other than a few early hiccups during 1st 200 rounds, it has performed well. I have to pull the mag out rather than it drop on it's own. I'll have to go back to my LCP while it's off to Kahr.


----------



## gcam (Dec 5, 2009)

I read somewhere, at one point this was said to be a safety measure because too many were complaining about triggering the release accidentally. How could this make that any better? User error would still drop the mag, just not to the floor. Either way, the gun wouldn't be shooting. I'll report on the repair when I receive it. Can't wait to get it back, it's an awesome carry in my new High Noon Mr Softy.


----------



## Bobcat43 (Oct 28, 2009)

Mine is only about 250 rds old. And the short mag won't drop but the 7 rounder will. I'll wait to see what Kahr does for you guys before I send it back in. Keep us posted.


----------



## gcam (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow. The gun came back today. I sent it to them FedEx 7 days ago. Gun is perfect. All mags drop. I have 3. They were all tight and originally all dropped only a 1/2". Now they drop freely as they should. Can't wait to get back to the range. I'm past the break in period but need to run a few hundred rounds of my defense ammo through it. This is the expensive part. That, and the CT laser sight I just added. I'll report on that later. As of now, I think I have a winner. -- Btw, it appears the fix meant filing the inside of the grip where there are 2 raised lines (rails) on either side. Those rails are now almost non-existant. I only sent one mag .. it looks untouched.


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

Did they say what they did to/with it?


----------



## gcam (Dec 5, 2009)

They didn't but as mentioned .. looks like they filed the polymer rails down on the inside of the grip. I clearly remember that's where the friction was originating. There was evidence of the rubbing shown as 2 lines down the sides of the mags. Now those rails are almost flat.


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

Cool, Thanks!


----------

